# Shrimp Compatibility Chart?????



## JTang

Does anyone have the link to the "Shrimp Compatibility Chart" from our old BCA Forum? THanks!


----------



## effox

It's not the same one, but here's one until someone can post the original. I deleted it from my harddrive or just can't find the dang thing.

Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart | The Shrimp Farm


----------



## effox

They killed the other chart and upgraded it with this one:


----------



## clintgv

Nice chart effox. Very useful.


----------



## budahrox




----------



## effox

nice, thadda boy.


----------



## JTang

Thanks Don! U da Man! Lol


----------

